# Hi everyone



## Jennm74

I'm new to this but need to find a way to deal with things in my marriage. We have been married almost 8 years and have 2 wonderful kids.


----------



## manwithnoname

Hello. Please provide more information, plenty folks on here to help.


----------



## MattMatt

We'll be here for you!


----------



## Jennm74

I have been working for someone for about 8 months. While cleaning his house I also buy supplies with his c.c. The other day he called me into the office and showed me statements from the c.c. It turns out that my husband has been using it and spent about $1700.00 in 2 months on it. Now my ex boss wants me to pay it back or file charges. I completely understand but he thinks I did it! My husband will go in tomorrow and explain he did but now I have no idea what to do or think about him. He says he did it because I was out of work for 8 weeks having had surgery. I'm at a loss. I can't talk to my family because they hate him and it's just a mess.


----------



## sokillme

Jennm74 said:


> I have been working for someone for about 8 months. While cleaning his house I also buy supplies with his c.c. The other day he called me into the office and showed me statements from the c.c. It turns out that my husband has been using it and spent about $1700.00 in 2 months on it. Now my ex boss wants me to pay it back or file charges. I completely understand but he thinks I did it! My husband will go in tomorrow and explain he did but now I have no idea what to do or think about him. He says he did it because I was out of work for 8 weeks having had surgery. I'm at a loss. I can't talk to my family because they hate him and it's just a mess.


Someone is going to have to pay it back, I doubt your ex boss cares either way who. He just wants his money back. The first thing you need to do is fine a way to get him his money or you are going to be in bigger trouble, even if it was your husband who did it unfortunately that doesn't mean you won't be at fault. 

How long have you been married to your husband? Do you have kids? This i very serious stuff here. His stealing is going to ruin your life. Are you sure there is not any kind of addiction involved? 

I suspect we can tell why your family hates your husband, probably because they are worried that he is ruining your life.


----------



## Jennm74

I am going to pay him back. He has to come up with a final total. We have been married 8 years. 2 kids 7 & 5. I am just getting back to work again from having colon cancer so I am not financially stable at all.


----------



## TBT

Hi Jennm74 and welcome to TAM. Sorry about your situation,but what exactly does your husband do? If money is tight,why would you not notice $850 per month in whatever your husband did with it?


----------



## Jennm74

TBT said:


> Hi Jennm74 and welcome to TAM. Sorry about your situation,but what exactly does your husband do? If money is tight,why would you not notice $850 per month in whatever your husband did with it?


Hi, he drives for Uber so honestly the money went for mostly gas about 20 a day, cigarettes and fast food. I didn't notice because he just was saying he made so much that day or whatever.


----------



## TBT

What you should think is that your husband is a thief,and one with little regard for your reputation as the cc was entrusted to you. You are also responsible,as it seems it was more in your husband's possession than in yours. Do you still have the job? Also,how old are you both?


----------



## sunsetmist

Does husband have anything of value that he can sell? Maybe his giving up cigarettes and fast food would help your budget. He could find second job as lots are advertising.

You should not have to rescue him from his poor choices. Your not working is a mean excuse. Recovering from a serious illness you do not need this stress.


----------



## MattMatt

Jennm74 said:


> I have been working for someone for about 8 months. While cleaning his house I also buy supplies with his c.c. The other day he called me into the office and showed me statements from the c.c. It turns out that my husband has been using it and spent about $1700.00 in 2 months on it. Now my ex boss wants me to pay it back or f*ile charges*. I completely understand but he thinks I did it! My husband will go in tomorrow and explain he did but now I have no idea what to do or think about him. He says he did it because I was out of work for 8 weeks having had surgery. I'm at a loss. I can't talk to my family because they hate him and it's just a mess.


I agree with your ex boss. Charges must be filed.

Your husband is an embezzler and a thief.

And this is all that you know about.


----------



## Jennm74

MattMatt said:


> Jennm74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working for someone for about 8 months. While cleaning his house I also buy supplies with his c.c. The other day he called me into the office and showed me statements from the c.c. It turns out that my husband has been using it and spent about $1700.00 in 2 months on it. Now my ex boss wants me to pay it back or f*ile charges*. I completely understand but he thinks I did it! My husband will go in tomorrow and explain he did but now I have no idea what to do or think about him. He says he did it because I was out of work for 8 weeks having had surgery. I'm at a loss. I can't talk to my family because they hate him and it's just a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your ex boss. Charges must be filed.
> 
> Your husband is an embezzler and a thief.
> 
> And this is all that you know about.
Click to expand...

If he does file charges they would be on me I think because it was my name on his c.c. and I was supposed to have had it in my possession at all times. I just figured my wallet with the rest of my things would be safe!


----------



## MattMatt

Jennm74 said:


> If he does file charges they would be on me I think because it was my name on his c.c. and I was supposed to have had it in my possession at all times. I just figured my wallet with the rest of my things would be safe!


I think *you* should file charges against your husband to protect yourself.

Seek legal advice ASAP.


----------



## Jennm74

sunsetmist said:


> Does husband have anything of value that he can sell? Maybe his giving up cigarettes and fast food would help your budget. He could find second job as lots are advertising.
> 
> You should not have to rescue him from his poor choices. Your not working is a mean excuse. Recovering from a serious illness you do not need this stress.


He has nothing that is worth anything. I have tried to get him to stop smoking and chewing but he just hides it now.


----------



## wilson

That's certainly a pretty big line to cross. He *stole* over $1000, which probably puts it into a felony-level crime. He did so using a card issued for your use, which could mean you could be charged. It's fortunate the man you work for is understanding. However, that doesn't make it all okay. Think about what sort of moral foundation (or lack of) your H has that would have allowed him to do this.

I think you should step back and consider what this means for you and your relationship. This wasn't a one-time use of the card. This likely won't be the only time he does something like this. What if he opens a bunch of CCs in his own name? In your name? In your kids names? When times are tough, will he again steal? What risk will that put you in? What sort of other moral shortcuts will he take in the future?

When you consider what to do, don't focus just on this one incident. Instead, think about what it would take to change his moral foundation so he doesn't even think about doing these kinds of things.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Jennm74 said:


> Hi, he drives for Uber so honestly the money went for mostly gas about 20 a day, cigarettes and fast food. I didn't notice because he just was saying he made so much that day or whatever.


Wow, what a winner. Wonder why the family doesnt like him?? Is this really the kind of man you want to stay married to for the rest of your life? A selfish, lazy thief?


----------



## SongoftheSouth

3Xnocharm said:


> Wow, what a winner. Wonder why the family doesnt like him?? Is this really the kind of man you want to stay married to for the rest of your life? A selfish, lazy thief?


Yeah Jen this is pretty bad and he hung you out to dry knowing it would eventually get caught and you would be responsible. That is particularly reprehensible. Not good.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Your husband is a loser. He depends on YOU to support the family because he's severely under-employed at his "_career"_ as an Uber driver. Jesus, that's what people do for a *2nd* job. He's nothing but a liar, a loser, and a thief. 

I suggest once you're on your feet again, you divorce this worthless POS so fast you set records for it in your state. You don't need this low life, you're MUCH better off without him.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

MattMatt said:


> I think *you* should file charges against your husband to protect yourself.
> 
> Seek legal advice ASAP.


 This is exactly what should happen and you should speak with your ex boss about doing so. This helps prove your innocence, covers your own back and teaches your husband a lesson (hopefully).


----------

